# laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....



## warlock66 (25. Juni 2008)

*laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*

wie im titel schon beschrieben liest mein laufwerk nur noch audio bzw mp3 disk´s. aber keine daten cd´s mehr 
hat jemand nen rat?^^^im schlimsten fall neu kaufen aber ist doch komisch wäre das tel geschrottet würde es nichts mehr lesen, aber die tatsache das er musik disk´s an nimmt läßt mich schon grübbeln...

danke im vorraus


----------



## kulowhorst (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				warlock66 am 25.06.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wie im titel schon beschrieben liest mein laufwerk nur noch audio bzw mp3 disk´s. aber keine daten cd´s mehr
> hat jemand nen rat?^^^im schlimsten fall neu kaufen aber ist doch komisch wäre das tel geschrottet würde es nichts mehr lesen, aber die tatsache das er musik disk´s an nimmt läßt mich schon grübbeln...
> 
> danke im vorraus



Hatte vor ~drei Monaten ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir hat es geholfen ne Reinigungs-CD zweimal durchzujagen.


----------



## warlock66 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*

Hatte vor ~drei Monaten ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir hat es geholfen ne Reinigungs-CD zweimal durchzujagen. [/quote]


hab ich schon ohne erfolg naja ich warte bis das win update fertig ist dann versuch ich mal von cd zu booten


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*

also, dass es MP3 liest, daten aber nicht: unmöglich. MP3-CDs SIND nämlich datenCDs. das muss also zufall sein, und das laufwerk ist einfach verschmutzt oder "verschlissen", die halten auch nicht ewig (laser verstellt sich auch minimal im laufe der zeit)

oder kann es sein, dass CDs gehen, aber DVDs nicht? dann is wohl die lasereinstellung für das DVD-lesen nicht mehr o.k


----------



## warlock66 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				Herbboy am 25.06.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> also, dass es MP3 liest, daten aber nicht: unmöglich. MP3-CDs SIND nämlich datenCDs. das muss also zufall sein, und das laufwerk ist einfach verschmutzt oder "verschlissen", die halten auch nicht ewig (laser verstellt sich auch minimal im laufe der zeit)
> 
> oder kann es sein, dass CDs gehen, aber DVDs nicht? dann is wohl die lasereinstellung für das DVD-lesen nicht mehr o.k




sauber^^^ok hab mich vertan....waren alles audio cd´s also DATEN CD´S wie auch dvd´s nimmt er ned mehr an...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				warlock66 am 25.06.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.06.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, er liest nur noch audio-CDs, aber ne CD mit MP3 drauf zB auch nicht? 

du kannst es mal mit treiberupdates (board) probieren, kabel mal checken, vtl. auch ein anderes kabel probieren. kann aber wie gesagt auch ein schmutz- oder verschleissproblem sein.

naja, selbst DVD-brenner kosten ja nur noch 30€, wär also nicht tragisch, wenn ein neuer her müßte


----------



## warlock66 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				Herbboy am 25.06.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> warlock66 am 25.06.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja das brenner nicht die welt kosten ist mir bewußt bei meinem gehalt auch völlig egal, aber es kann nicht sein das knoppix live cd´s und booten con cd funzt und sobald ich ich windows bin geht nur noch audio, system ist sauber, ad aware antivir mehrmals laufen lassen. was kann ich sonst noch testen?
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

EDIT treiberupdate bezweifel ich , hab das board gestern gekauft und zig mal windows installierne müssen weil immer was ned geklappt hat, JETZT lief alles bis um 11 uhr, nach dem blizzard der dreckshaufen das patchen bis 13 uhr rausgezögert hat wollte ich ein anderes spiel installieren ZUMAL ich ne halbe stunde vorher windows neu installiert habe...

UPDATE im abgesicherten modus gehts... hat keiner ein tip für mich? mit nem neuen laufwerk ist es ned getan...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				warlock66 am 25.06.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE im abgesicherten modus gehts... hat keiner ein tip für mich? mit nem neuen laufwerk ist es ned getan...



RAM inkompatibel? falsche treiber? zu wenig strom?


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				warlock66 am 25.06.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT treiberupdate bezweifel ich


Wie siehts mit nem Firmwareupdate für das Laufwerk aus oder einem anderen IDE- / SATA-Kabel?


----------



## Gunter (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				warlock66 am 25.06.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE im abgesicherten modus gehts... hat keiner ein tip für mich? mit nem neuen laufwerk ist es ned getan...


irgendwelche programme/tools im autostart, die schuld sein könnten? (die starten ja im abgesicherten modus nicht...)

seit wann genau hast du das problem? was hast du zuletzt gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging? vielleicht irgendein systemoptimierungs-tool installiert, das was verpfuscht hat? oder ein anderes programm, das da evtl. einfluss gehabt hätte?


----------



## NixBlick (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*

Alle Tools die Brennen können oder Virtuelle Laufwerke bieten deinstallieren. Checken ob es dann funktioniert. Wenn es noch nicht läuft im Gerätemanager Laufwerk deinstallieren->runterfahren->Laufwerk abstecken->hochfahren->runterfahren->Laufwerk anstecken-> hochfahren-> installieren.


----------



## warlock66 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*

also am dienstag kam meine hardware an. alles zusammen gebaut ( alles kompatibel. sprich , alle komponenten bis aufs rom sind neu^^^ selbs die kabel...
dann fleisig windows mce installier ( first try^^^) nach der installation war es mir nicht möglich, das sicherheitscenter zu öfnnen also--------------> windows repariert (allerdings muß man dazu sagen das die aktivierung fehlgeschlagen ist weil ich auf meinem laptop vorher das gleiche win installiert hab ich mußte bei mc anrufen und ne neue id geben lassen , wurde aber wieder gelöscht. ) danach ging es noch immer nicht. also platte formatiert komplett neu gemacht. --> alles spitze. hab dann das roll up update installiert und dann 2 std im inet rum gesurft da wow gepatcht worden ist. wollte dann was anderes installieren und da ist es mir aufgefallen. hmmm evtl das roll up schuld? naja habs eben deinstalliert aber passiert noch immer nix...hardwarefehler ist so gut wie ausschliessbar


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laufwerk erkennt nur noch audio cd´s....*



			
				warlock66 am 26.06.2008 06:42 schrieb:
			
		

> also am dienstag kam meine hardware an. alles zusammen gebaut ( alles kompatibel. sprich , alle komponenten bis aufs rom sind neu^^^ selbs die kabel...
> dann fleisig windows mce installier ( first try^^^) nach der installation war es mir nicht möglich, das sicherheitscenter zu öfnnen also--------------> windows repariert (allerdings muß man dazu sagen das die aktivierung fehlgeschlagen ist weil ich auf meinem laptop vorher das gleiche win installiert hab ich mußte bei mc anrufen und ne neue id geben lassen , wurde aber wieder gelöscht. ) danach ging es noch immer nicht. also platte formatiert komplett neu gemacht. --> alles spitze. hab dann das roll up update installiert und dann 2 std im inet rum gesurft da wow gepatcht worden ist. wollte dann was anderes installieren und da ist es mir aufgefallen. hmmm evtl das roll up schuld? naja habs eben deinstalliert aber passiert noch immer nix...hardwarefehler ist so gut wie ausschliessbar


Wenn dein roll up einen kopierschutz oder eine kopierschutz-aktualisierung mit installiert hat,wird betreffender kaum mit deinstalliert worden sein.
Wie ist das laufwerk überhaupt angeschlossen?IDE oder sata?Bei ide ist darauf zu achten,das es am primary-port angeschlossen werden muß (wenn primary und secondary vorhanden sind).


----------

